# Is this worth looking into?



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

This craigslist deal meets my budget, but I want to see what you guys have to say before I decide to buy it or not. This is the information on the tank;

_"...my 75 gallon Saltwater tank..."

"The tank is currently up and running but has no fish. All the chemicals, extra bags of salt, filter, light, it also about 180 lbs of live rock that normally sells for nothing less than 8-12 dollars a lb. I will send pics, the tank is a Daas tank very high quality, please keep in mind I have lost interest and it just needs some tlc. The light also needs lightbulbs and if your intentions are to have corals you will need to upgrade the lighting. Feel free to call leave mess..."_

I left out a bunch of stuff like phone numbers and names, because I don't want y'all to steal my deal lol.

Anyway, after I get the tank, my budget is short. I know he/she wasn't real specific when it comes to skimmers and filteration, but do y'all think I can finish the rest (excluding fish) for under $150?

(next I need to know how to transport 180lbs of high-quality LR lol)

Your opinions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Noooo..no,no....nonono.
You will not be able to fix it back up for 150 bucks. The light bulbs alone will cost most of that.
Live rock costs 2 or 3 bucks a pound. If he says 12 bucks a pound, then he either got heinously ripped off, or he is lying to you to make it sound like you're getting a better deal. Either way, he probably wants too much for the other stuff as well.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Honestly, the price wouldn't be bad for a FW setup. Do I have to have lighting for a FOWLR tank? I was trying to avoid it.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

They went up for some reason. Is $450 too much to pay? Forgot to mention it had a stand.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I wouldn't. Patience is key on Craigslist, especially when you get up to 50 new posts per day. I would always use the following terms in the following order:

1. Fish Tank

2. Fish Tanks

3. Salt Water Fish Tank

4. Salt Water Fish Tanks

5. Aquarium

6. Aquariums

7. Aquarium Lighting

8. Reef Lighting

9. T5

10. Salt Water


You'll have enough posts to keep you busy for about an hour. Enjoy!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

@funland nice marine betta picture


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I live sorta near Houston, TX (which, I think is the biggest city in America, but I could be wrong), but on my local craigslist, there is about 1 or 2 new aquarium deals a day. Not nearly as good a tool as in a big city like were you live Funlad.

Still, I think I will pass this deal up, copy that convenient list of stuff to craigslist (thanks funlad), and wait for some half-knowledgeable person to post a tank for several times less than what it is worth.

(although, I might just use the empty 55g I already have)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Use the 55 as a coral frag/propagation tank!!!(See that TOS? Us kids know proper terms!) Yay conservation! Like my new Signature?

Platiespwn, thanks! My younger brother was sitting and marveling at my tank with my Nikon Coolpix. The fish came out and SNAP!!! Awesome picture. I'll eventually get a good high resolution full body shot out of that camera. Eventually...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Sure, I'll be checking out that link tomorrow. I never got the "mooooo" part.

Anyway, you and TOS might understand proper terms, but I am clueless to what you just said. Don't know alot about corals.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Long story short, when corals grow, there are different ways to cut them, like plants. Also like plans, these cuttings can grow into new corals! Hence the name "Fragging" or "Propagation". 

Mooo was just a tribute to all cows. Cows are awesome, but Manatees are better. In fact, Manatees are my favorite animal!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

manatees for the win(but i like platypusys better)!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Platypi!!!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

i was gonna write that but my computer kept saying it was spelt wrong


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Funny, manatees are called "sea cows". Google it if you don't believe me.

I found another craigslist...thing;

"I have had this 90 gallon saltwater aquarium setup for a little over 2 years. It has approximately 50-lbs of live rock. A Magnum 350 filter. 2 - Hydor Koralia Water Circulation Pumps, 1 is a 8 mag., & the other is a 6 mag. I believe. In the tank now I have a yellow Tang, a Pearl Angel, 3 Clown Fish, a Purple Dottyback, Green Mushrooms, Leather Coral, assorted snails & crabs. Also included is a wood stand w/4 doors that open for storage. I must give up my aquarium due to health concerns. This setup is $325.00"

He had a hole page of other stuff he was selling separately, but I ask him if he would sell it for less if I didn't want the corals (I don't think it includes good lighting).

I know I probably still need more LR (like, alot more), but other than that, do you see anything else I need? I might have hit gold?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You'll need a skimmer. Canister filters are best for FW or HUGE SW. Or so says the LA Fish Guy. Google him. I, personally, have no experience with them. If the guy has corals in the tank now, the lights work for them. I'm checking Craigslist for you too! Hurray!

EDIT* I give up...


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

gooodnight people of the world!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Now THAT's more like it! 
Yes, you struck gold. Grab it before someone else does... which by now they probably have.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I emailed him last night, so maybe he will hold it for me...?


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I got an email back from him saying that he lost his tank in a house fire about a month ago. He said that the tank helped to put out the fire. I guess that deal went down in flames.

I have just discovered one of my greatest used SW advantages EVER!!! HOUSTON CRAIGSLIST!!! I thought that if I searched somewhere near Houston (Like somewhere near where I live), it would include Houston in the search, but it never did! I searched in the Houston area and found TONS of sw deals! I have sent out emails to the sellers of the deals I like to get more information, and I might be getting a sw tank within the next few weeks!

Just thought I'd let y'all know!

I'll more deal info up later!


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I kinda like this deal the most;

_"Tank has cycled and running. the tanks has been set up for 2 years, ready to go. Nothing needed to buy to keep it running. Everything needed is included! Tank has stand and hood, saphire aquatics skimmer, power head, sump and filtering inside the back of tank, 40g acrylic tank; coralife (4) lights, built in filters, live sand, live rock, 2 maroon clowns, 2 large anemonies, blue fish, live plants, lots of activity growing on live rock, moonlights strip. For now this is all you will have to spend, much CHEAPER than buying an empty tank and start from the bottom up, you will spend much much more money than this for a saltwater tank. call for any questions pleas call:"_

The others are less descriptive, so I am waiting on an email from the sellers for more info. I don't like waiting!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

two things dampen this seller's ad, "blue fish" and "acrylic tank"


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I prefer glass, but what is wrong with acrilic? I didn't even notice the 'blue fish' part. I'll email him and ask him what the bluefish is.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Probably a blue damsel...


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

That was at the top of my suspicion level....blue damsel. Cute little fish. My lfs has 2 empty SW tanks (and no, they don't do sw, I don't know why they have 2 sw tanks, they have had clownfish and blue damsel before), maybe I can sell the damsel.

Only problem is...I emailed them and several others forever ago, and NOBODY has responded. Houstonians! Ugh!

Anyway, no new deals so far. Checked CL today.


----------

